# Giant Trance vs. Giant Reign rear shock - Will it hold up till I can...........



## FatA$$ Toyota (Sep 1, 2004)

Get some weight off?

I am 5'10" / 335 lbs. and am down to 4 bikes. Trance, Reign, Heckler and Butcher. 

I found a bike on CL (Reign SX) that I really like but have some rear shock questions. I was reading some other threads that stated that a guy my size can't set up a FS bike properly at my weight, that I will ruin and blow out rear shocks. First of all, I'm not a "hard" rider, at least not right now. I need to get this weight down to a bit more manageable level first. Mainly single track/trails and then will progress as I go.

This particular bike has a rear shock with 500 and 650 lb. springs. Will the 650 set up work at my weight?

Rest of the bike specs are below: Looks like the other aftermarket parts should hold up o.k.

• 2010 Giant Reign SX frame (size medium)
• FOX DHX RC2 coil shock with a 500lb and a 650lb spring
* Avid Elixir 9 hydraulic brakes 180mm front 160m rear
• FOX 34 Talas fork
• Shimano Deore-XT Crankset // 170mm, 2x10, 38/26, FC-M785
• Shimano XT CS-M771-10 Speed Cassette 11-36T, 10 Speed
• KMC Chain
• Shimano XT SL-M780 Dyna Sys Shifter Pods/Levers
• Avid Elixir 9 hydraulic brakes 180mm front 160mm rear
• Race Face respond low riser bars
• Giant Bikes Contact Am Stem 31.8 Clamp, 60mm
• WTB Pure V saddle
• Giant Seat post
• Hope Hoops Pro 2 Evo Stan Flows ZTR EX tubeless wheels
• Maxxis Minion Maxiss High Roller Tires
• RockShox 12x135mm thru-axle rear end
• FSA Head set
• DMV Valut Pedals


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a real heavy cut shock. If anything is going to work that's the kind of shock that should.

All 4 of those bikes on your list have been ridden by clydes on this forum. You should do a search and see the results. I ride a Heckler and was 255 when I bought it. The shop owner told me that he had several customers over 300 who also ride Hecklers and Nomads.


----------



## YJGUY (Mar 16, 2005)

That spring is too soft for your weight. Fox only sells up to a 800# spring and you'll need that. Plus you'll also need to lose some weight!

Plug in some data for you and the Reign, rear wheel travel will end up being 6.75", the stroke of that shock is either 2.0 or 2.25 and leave everything else as default unless you have something specific you want to set up.

Mountain Bike Spring Rate Calculator

I just installed a 2.25" DHX RC4 with a 800# spring on my Reign and it seems good so far although I only have a couple of rides in. The stock shock wasn't able to handle my weight and I blew the seals twice so it was time to switch.

I'm also running a new Pike Solo Air front fork. It's so nice compared to stock. No more flexing, so much more controlled. It's really incredible.


----------

